# Frames cachen



## thongsala (21. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir bei dem folgenden Problem weiterhelfen?

Ich habe eine Website, die viele Frames eingebunden hat. Ich möchte die Frames aber so gestalten, dass es aussieht, als wären das normale html seiten auf meinem server. also irgendwie die frames cachen?

könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen

mfg thongsala


----------



## Jantz (6. Oktober 2004)

Frames werden generell nicht gecached.

Ich glaub das ist auch das einzigste was nicht gecached wird


----------

